# Nice pic of mark in The Audi Magazine



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Got my Audi mag through the post with lots of pics and info on the MK2, and to my suprise a pic of Mark!

Well done mate and nice job on the plug for Gaydon.

Just goes to show that Audi do really recognise the TTOC.

Well done guys!

see you at Gaydon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice pic of Mark :?: is there such a thing :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice pic of Mark :?: is there such a think :wink: :lol: :lol:


well not really, LOL but its as good as its gonna get! :lol:

only kidding mark :roll:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I took that piccy in Berlin  - didnt get a photo credit though :roll:

Lou


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

t7 said:


> I took that piccy in Berlin  - didnt get a photo credit though :roll:
> 
> Lou


No credit!! Cant belive it, they should have pics of you in or on the car :wink:

who picked that tie?? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> who picked that tie?? :roll:


A blind man :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry Mark could not help myself


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > who picked that tie?? :roll:
> ...


i was gonna say Stevie Wonder but i though in case Lou picked it and then she might not send out my gaydon tickets. :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


  never thought of that sorry Mark and Lou


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yellow u kiss ass. lol

I really like the tie......wish i had one.......can i have my gaydon tickets........yellow told me to say it


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

TTej said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


Yes - I picked it :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t7 said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Now I am in bother


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


LOL Told you Andy!!!

oh well there will be lots of pics of Gaydon so it will be like you were there!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just coz it wasnt yellow :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t7 said:


> Just coz it wasnt yellow :roll:


I am sory a big lad made me do it and ran away  can I please still have my tickets please


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

He had even had a shave to show the TTOC in its best light........ now that is what I call a sacrifice


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Got my free (  ) copy from the Audi stand at Goodwood at the weekend - Nice one Mark - good plug for the Club and Gaydon


----------

